# Leopard Gecko Swollen Stomach



## cre5po (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've had these two geckos for a couple of weeks now and in the last day or so, Phoenix (The one in picture held up) has shed her skin (Both 4 months old but was told they were both female, this may not be true!), she had nothing to eat yesterday which I thought was fine and today she's eaten a few smaller locusts (Did try a mealworm but none were interested - not that I plan on changing their diet just explaining the random one) 

Since shedding Phoenix has been quite skittish and hiding away which normally she doesn't do, she's been at the front of the 3 foot vivarium most days when I've got home from work even if asleep so this seems a bit odd 

I have noticed only today when watching her move across the vivarium that her abdomen / stomach is swollen 

She hasn't gone for a poo in a couple of days

Hides - one on the left (Warm)
Middle - contains moss which is always moist 
Right - cool hide 

Heat mat - 11 x 11 inches 
Rigged to a mat stat by habistat is always between 89-95 

Water changed daily 

Kitchen roll for substrate 

They both eat between 4-5 locusts a day of a small - medium size. I alternate twice a week with nutrobal and 5 times with calcium 

Their small dish also contains pure calcium at all times 

If anyone could give me an idea of whether or not to take her to the vets that would be great


----------



## Kate Atkinson (Jun 29, 2012)

It might be worth taking them to a vet and getting them sexed and checked out. 

Your gecko could be gravid with fertile/infertile eggs ... she could be 'constipated' ... 

Try shining a tourch through her ... don't put it right up close as you could burn her skin. If she is gravid then a few eggs will be noticable. Or if there is anything else, then you will be able to see it.

Best to get her to vet asap!


----------



## wolfgirl246 (Oct 11, 2014)

Do you have a pic of the underside of the other gecko?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

wolfgirl246 said:


> Do you have a pic of the underside of the other gecko?


You do know this thread is over a year old?

Check the second photo...


Gavin.


----------



## wolfgirl246 (Oct 11, 2014)

gavgav04 said:


> You do know this thread is over a year old?
> 
> Check the second photo...
> 
> ...



lol nope didn't noticed that lol.


----------

